# Key Largo Cobia/King 7' weld breaks - help :/



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got this rod not too long ago and noticed while putting the rod back into my truck that 2 of the welds on one of the guides have separated. I've been very careful with this rod . I don't have any experience in build/repair of rods and am wondering if someone around here knows how to weld these contacts back and or replace the guide itself. I was thinking about taking it up to the rod room.


----------



## FishEyez (Nov 25, 2007)

Why not contact Key Largo? I believe they have a life time warranty.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I still don't get why they use those guides but I don't use that type of rod. I have never had a Fuji guide break, Yet.

I would bring it back to where you bought it and just see what they say. Most likely you will have to send it to Key largo.

If it is not under warrantee you can have it repaired by a rod builder or if you want you could try JB weld yourself. LOL Have no clue if it would work or if it would just rust away. They sell it at any hardware store.

Joe


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Thats why i dont use those guides, they break. Fiji is the way to go. Bye bye old school hello new school.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a number of Key largo rods and had this happened to several of them.. Take it to rod and reel depot out off Lillian hwy he puts a better guide on and youll never be able to tell it was repaired. Plus the guides he uses are a lot better. He will show you the diff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I have had this happen to a guide of mine on a half hitch kind rod. Take some power pro and wrap it around nice and neat. Then put some glue on it, I used gorilla glue and it is strong as hell. I got the idea from someone at the pier. Cheap, easy fix. Hope this helps


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

*Broken guide*

If you can't get a hold of key largo I would be happy to repair it for you. My suggestion is to replace it. Don't think I would trust a new weld . Those guides are inexpensive...just start fresh. Pm me if you'd like .


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. SmokenJoe, from what I understand and have grown to learn is that they're great for sight casting any distance. When I started with a basic Penn 800 reel and slammer rod (fuji guides) it didn't cast far at all. You get a good flick on one of these rods and a cobia jig will fly lol. My brother tells me they cut down on resistance when casting for peir/beach environments.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

perfection had a problem with those guides a whole back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,replace them with pac bays


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

_Replace broken guides. pac bay. perfection guide welds are not what they used to be. some changes at factory from what i understand. some of your wholesale retail dealers will not carry them anylonger. trying to fix broken guides may not be worth your time. not worth a lost fish. call company if you like they may help you... may not._


----------

